# Coin shortage



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Im on another site where a guy in Arizona went to the bank to get quarters to wash his car. They had no quarters or coins of any kind. Others were reporting the same thing. Whats up? I know they want to force us to plastic. People are no longer in control.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have no idea why a "coin shortage" is going on. Unless all banks are trying to "clean" the coins because of COVID.

But glad I have a big old water cooler jug full that I dont cash in until I go on a big trip. :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/fact- ... d=msedgntp

A good little read about the "coin" shortage.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

More government control. :******:


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

blhunter3 said:


> More government control. :ticked:


Has nothing to do with government control. Because of the virus protection for workers and the delivery system of coins to banks, like everything else the system is slowed down. Even UPS and Fed-x are slow in their deliveries these days. Last two orders I placed in the last month, one from Amazon and one from another retailer took over ten days to reach me and they were supposedly 2 day deliveries. Both packages were smashed and looked like they road on the back of a freight wagon through a dust storm.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was reading last night that because of the shortage businesses were considering if you use cash they woukd round up to the next dollar. However it appears they too want to take advantage of this. The way it is explained was if you purchase items for $1.99 or $1.19 they would both ring up $2.00. If this needs to be done ok, but only round up the total not every item. Maybe the writer simply didnt explain it well.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is a theory I have or a side twist in all of this.

Who are the people who typically pay with change and buy many little items??? KIDS. Think of how many times you see a kid buying a soda at a gas station with dimes, nickles and quarters. Well Kids were locked up for the most part and some still are because no summer activities and they are sitting at home. Well those coins are no longer in circulation. They are sitting in piggy banks, parents coin jars, etc.

Just something else to throw a little monkey wrench in all of this.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> Here is a theory I have or a side twist in all of this.
> 
> Who are the people who typically pay with change and buy many little items??? KIDS. Think of how many times you see a kid buying a soda at a gas station with dimes, nickles and quarters. Well Kids were locked up for the most part and some still are because no summer activities and they are sitting at home. Well those coins are no longer in circulation. They are sitting in piggy banks, parents coin jars, etc.
> 
> Just something else to throw a little monkey wrench in all of this.


  I have about $400 in change.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I have about $400 in change.


I was planning on going to Alaska this summer... but we cancelled. I have about the same amount that I was going to "cash in". It is what I always do for big trips... save up the change and use it towards "spending cash" on my adventures.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

This is just a way for the Government to get us to go away from cash, so they can track and tax us even more.

Fedex is now up to 2-4 weeks out on shipping. Thankfully other companies are filling in. This Covid excuse is getting old.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Hmmm I went to the bank a week ago and got 2 rolls of freshly minted quarters.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Hmmm I went to the bank a week ago and got 2 rolls of freshly minted quarters.


 I have not seen it around here myself. In North Dakota we are often insulated from some of the things the rest of the country is exposed to so I was wondering what other people were experiencing. My curiosity comes from the push that does exist to make this a cashless society.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Hmmm I went to the bank a week ago and got 2 rolls of freshly minted quarters.


I am hoarding my coins, I might need to not use plastic one day. :rollin:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have to haul my household water... No quarters no water...


----------

